# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Loja "Kush do bëhet milioner?"

## valdetshala

une kisha pasur nje pyetje per ju qe po programoni kaq per bukuri, a kish mundur dikush te me ndihmoj te gjej nje project (Loje) per VB ne stilin e "Kush do bëhet milioner" dmth te jete me pyetje e pergjigje por mundesisht per 15 pyetje sepse kam gjetur nje por vetem per 10 pyetje, edhe diqka kuptohet TE JETE E MUNDUR FUTJA E PYETJEVE nga une sepse nje software qe kam mare ne EXE Free nuk po muj te fus pyetje.

harrova se kete project e kam per familje per nevoja edukative dmth qe femijet ne familje te luajne dhe njekohesisht te mesojne....

----------


## Uke Topalli

Nese kam kohe do ta bej gjat ketij weekendi nje program i cili do te ket keto mundesi:
-Administrimin e pyetjeve/pergjigjeve (administruesi do ti fut pyetjet dhe nga kater pergjigje per cdo pyetje duke shenuar se cila eshte e sakte)
-Iterimin neper pyetje me prezentimin e pergjigjeve dhe indikimin e pergjigjes se sakt 
-Ne momentin kur ipet pergjigja e gabuar loja perfundon.

A eshte kjo cka ti kerkon?

----------


## ViRuSi_ZeRo

Mendoj se ne momentin qe pergjigja jepet e gabuar loja vazhdon me pyetjen tjeter.. sepse nuk ka kuptim nqs jepet nji pergjigje e gabuar te perfundoj loja. valdetshala e kerkon per program edukativ

----------


## valdetshala

edhe mua me duket qe ma mire kishte me qene po te vazhdonte loja pasi qe eshte me interesant per femijet se sa kush po gabon,por me rendesi eshte qe te mund ti fus pyetjet une pra ti nderroj pyetjet , te kem qasje per nderrimin e pyetjeve, por per nje gje nuk po di se si kishte me qene ma mire, te punohet si vb project ose si exe file, sepse pak kam njohuri ne visual basic por jo edhe shume pra per modifikim te kodeve kisha mundur te beje diqka, pra mundesisht te me lihet nje opcion i tille ne menyre qe kohe pas kohe te beje ndonje ndryshim ne loje qeq te behet me atraktive.  Une pres edhe ndonje propozim nga ju, sepse edhe ju mund te kontriboni ne kete drejtim pasi qe te gjithe kemi qene femije dikur apo jo??? dhe mund te paramendojme se qfare na ka shtuarkuriozitetin ....

----------


## Uke Topalli

Ja shembujt (mockup) qe i kam bere, besoj se neser do ta kryej ne teresi. Por zgjedhni se cilin dizajn grafik e pelqeni me shum. Ideja eshte qe me cdo pergjigje te sakte te ndricohet shuma e ardhshme

----------


## valdetshala

Uke faleminderit per mundin qe ke bere por per disajn ma merr mendja qe cilin do qe ti e zgjidh eshte i pershtatshem....per mua njejte kryesorja eshte PROJEKTI dhe qellimi i tij.

----------


## YlliRiaN

*mund te na dergosh ndonje link per te shkarkuar kete loje ???*

----------


## Force-Intruder

Po te bashkelidh 3 klone nga te cilat njera eshte shume e mire edhe grafikisht... edhe shtimi i pyetjeve mund te behet manualisht pa problem qofte me database qotfe ne kod apo me dok txt...
Shikoji vete dhe zgjidh ke te duash...
Visual Basic

*Shkarkoje  Ketu*

_(Pass per arkiven ne reputacion sepse MP i kam te c'aktivizuara)_

----------


## valdetshala

ok force intruder per mometin provova qe 5 minuta por nuk po muj me shkarku sepse po me duhert free por do e provoj kur te ma lejon rapidi, njerez nuk po di qka me thone per te gjithe ju ketu

kam pare njerez te ndryshem ne jeten time dhe besomeni se bukur shume kam kaluar edhe ne vite, por ende njerez si ketu ne forumin shqiptar nuk kam pare,  

mburrem qe jam shqpitar e qe jam anetare i ketij forumi.....  do lajmeroj kur te shkarkoj...

----------


## new-man

Anuk mundesh me e shkarku permes Media Fire.
Sepse me Rapid Share nuk po mundem me e shkarku...!!! :ngerdheshje:

----------


## valdetshala

force ne te trijat po kam problem ne hapje te tyre sepse application path nuk po mundet me gjet qe fotot

----------


## Force-Intruder

jepi ekstrakt folderit ne hd edhe mos e hap nga rar... ketu nuk e kam vb te instaluar keshtu nuk ta tregoj dot... po i ka hap edhe punojne ne rregull

----------


## valdetshala

ok vetem projekti si projekt po vjen i zberthyer keshtu qe po me nevojitet koha per ta Grumbulluar pasi qe po kerkon form se cila eshte start up etj,,, do e analizoj dhe po te kem nevoj do lajmerohem   faleminderit sepse vetem jam ne testim e siper... do ndegjohemi

----------


## Force-Intruder

Te 2 i ke .vbp kurse te njera eshte me emer "main"
Po funksionojne

----------


## hot_prinz

> une kisha pasur nje pyetje per ju qe po programoni kaq per bukuri, a kish mundur dikush te me ndihmoj te gjej nje project (Loje) per VB ne stilin e "Kush do bëhet milioner" dmth te jete me pyetje e pergjigje por mundesisht per 15 pyetje sepse kam gjetur nje por vetem per 10 pyetje, edhe diqka kuptohet TE JETE E MUNDUR FUTJA E PYETJEVE nga une sepse nje software qe kam mare ne EXE Free nuk po muj te fus pyetje.
> 
> harrova se kete project e kam per familje per nevoja edukative dmth qe femijet ne familje te luajne dhe njekohesisht te mesojne....


Valdet,


te nevojitet ende ndihme per nje loje te tille? Apo ke gjetur ate qe kerkove?

----------


## Uke Topalli

> Uke faleminderit per mundin qe ke bere por per disajn ma merr mendja qe cilin do qe ti e zgjidh eshte i pershtatshem....per mua njejte kryesorja eshte PROJEKTI dhe qellimi i tij.


Kete weekend me dolen ca pune (freelance) keshtu qe nuk arrita ta kryej lojen. Besoj qe kete jave ta kryej dhe do te postoj projektin e kryer ne dy skedare. Skedari i pare do te jet instaluesi i lojes, me ruajtje modifikim te pyetjeve/pergjigjeve ne nje skedar binare (nuk ka me ba hile e me i shiqu pergjigjet :-) ) dhe tjetri do te jet projekti ne VB.NET 2008 (wpf)

----------


## strange

o Force-Intruder, dergoma mue icik passin e rar se smund te te dergoj rep  :i ngrysur:  :i ngrysur:  thot se duhet te u jap tjerve se pari :S:S

----------


## valdetshala

> Valdet,
> 
> 
> te nevojitet ende ndihme per nje loje te tille? Apo ke gjetur ate qe kerkove?


Hot Prinz faleminderit per interesim, kam modifikuar njerin model qe kam marre nga Force Intruder tani jam ne perfundim poashtu edhe te perkthimit, por po pres edhe Disajnin e Uke-s sepse me ka pelqyer ne te gjitha aspektet plus edhe modifikim i pyetjeve, ajo eshte diqka fantastike,,

Uke nuk ka problem sepse per tani me ka gjetur zgjidhje pra Force Intruder dhe do te pres,  deri sa te kesh kohe, nuk eshte e domosdoshme qe te kryhet shpejt duke lene anash obligimet personale  jeni te mrekullueshem te gjithe ketu.  Ketu jemi UKE

----------


## Uke Topalli

Me ne fund gjeta pak kohe dhe me duket se e perfundova, kete mbramje do ta testoj dhe besoj se do ta postoj edhe ne kete teme, me gjithe sygjerimet per permiresime te mundshme.

----------


## valdetshala

mezi pres te shoh kete pune bukur te lodhshme tenden, sepse e di qe tu ka nevojitur kohe, vetem shpresoj qe mund te ta kthej me te mire....

----------

